
Scientists pull an about face on global warming - reedlaw
http://www.calgaryherald.com/business/Scientists%20pull%20about%20face%20global%20warming/2010571/story.html
======
vikrant
oh! which school did this scientist study? he is bad at physics! If ice on
poles starts melting what else does he expect? it is obvious that temperature
of sea will decrease! point is water level is increasing and not that
"temperature is increasing"

